# multi room viewing



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks to the guys who solved my issue with PI placement in another thread...one more question?

I have an ongoing problem with multi-room viewing. My receivers are intermittently dropping off the network with no explanation as to why - I cannot get a single program watching from another receiver without the program pausing and then getting a message that the receiver has been disconnected from the network. Occasionally, if I wait a few minutes, the message will go away and I will be able to watch the program again (as if it were just paused).

I have done a search and read other threads on this...but the steps I have tried haven't fixed the problem.

I have Century Link High Speed DSL, a Zyxel Q1000Z modem/gateway provided by Qwest. 

SWM16 system. 

SWM-1 port connects to a line that goes directly into the built-in coax in my house.
Power port not connected.
SWM-2 connects to a 4 port splitter. 2 of these lines go into my basement, home run lines to a basement coax and office coax line. The 3rd line (on the power passing port) connects to a built-in coax line going into the house. I can't track the line inside the house as it is behind drywall - I do not know the nature of the splitters inside.

HR34 (on the built-in coax line)
HR22 (on the built-in coax line)
HR21 (on a basement home run line from the 4 way splitter)
C31 (installers split a line in the attic and ran a new line down a jack in the wall)
The other basement home run line goes to my office - which is not currently in use and is terminated.

The power inserter is located at the HR34 site - the coax from the wall jack goes directly into the PI and then the line goes from the PI to the HR34, no splitter involved anymore.

I have a Cat5e line, from my DSL router to a jack in my office which connects to a 16 port switch in the basement, then from there up to a jack behind the HR34, then directly to the HR34.

I have changed the DHCP settings on my router to range from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.99, and set static IPs on the boxes as follows:
HR34: 192.168.0.100
HR22: 192.168.0.101
HR21 192.168.0.102

Despite this - still getting the problem. What should I try next (short of buying a new router?)

Thanks!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have continuous problems with my router connected through a Century Link modem. I have my HR34 connected directly to the router, as you do. And my PI is also located at the HR34, like yours.

I have to reboot by router all the time. I have a call in to Century Link now to see if they can do anything about my internet issues. However, none of my receivers use an external Deca box, and I have no drop off issues at all. I wonder if that is the difference between our problems?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Have you run a DECA phy and mesh test? You can do this from the front panel of the 34 by pressing the guide and > (the right arrow) "buttons". It may take a few tries to get it to register, since the 34 is touch sensitive (makes it tricky to hit two "buttons" at once).

The result will be a menu, from which you want to select 'coax tests' and run both the phy and mesh test. Post the results here.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Results: 

0: N/A
1: -35
2: -34

Mesh:

0 1 2
0 250 253 251
1 252 249 249
2 252 246 246 

Does that help?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

garywitt;3179248 said:


> Results:
> 
> 0: N/A
> 1: -35
> ...


As far as I can tell, those numbers appear to be good.

One way to determine if the issue is with the router is to disconnect your HR34 from the router. Rerun the Network Setup on each receiver. They will all default to APIPA addresses (169.254.x.x). After a few minutes they will see each other and MRV would work. If you have no issues with MRV playback at that point, your issue is with how your router is communicating with your receivers.

- Merg


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, the PHY and mesh numbers look okay. Next step is to, as Merg says, eliminate the router. You'll lose access to on-demand while the router connection is disabled, but let's see if that helps.


----------



## cwtech (Oct 12, 2012)

as mentioned remove the ethernet connection from the 34, rerun network settings to were it shows no connections, reset all receivers. See what results this gives you, if this solves your problem then you may need to call and get a bbdeca, they will send you a wifi deca but they way your system is you will be able to hook it up the wired way at your 34 location.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cwtech;3179439 said:


> as mentioned remove the ethernet connection from the 34, rerun network settings to were it shows no connections, reset all receivers. See what results this gives you, if this solves your problem then you may need to call and get a bbdeca, they will send you a wifi deca but they way your system is you will be able to hook it up the wired way at your 34 location.


No need to reset the receivers. The rerunning of network setup once the Ethernet cable has been removed from the HR34 will do the trick.

- Merg


----------



## brad2388 (Dec 24, 2011)

Im going to subscribe to this thread as im have similer problems. We have a hr-34 and two hr-24. No matter what reciever ur at it will always disconnect.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

brad2388 said:


> Im going to subscribe to this thread as im have similer problems. We have a hr-34 and two hr-24. No matter what reciever ur at it will always disconnect.


Are you connected to your home network via a Cinema Connection Kit or using ethernet to the HR34? If so, try what I suggested above about disconnecting from your home network and rerunning network setup on each receiver.

- Merg


----------



## brad2388 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yea i have a hardwire cck. It all started when we upgraded to the genie back in december. Never had a problem until then. They changed out the lnb to a multiswitch unit and added a swm16


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I find it better to restoring defaults than repeating network setup on all receivers on MRV, But after rebooting router, I have less issues that way even though it disconnect from network for a few seconds.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

You can also try to change the channel number in your wireless router.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

acostapimps;3179544 said:


> I find it better to restoring defaults than repeating network setup on all receivers on MRV, But after rebooting router, I have less issues that way even though it disconnect from network for a few seconds.


That's why I state to reset and rerun the network settings and just not rerunning the setup.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

acostapimps;3179553 said:


> You can also try to change the channel number in your wireless router.


This would only have an effect if the CCK was connected wirelessly. A wired CCK or a direct connection to the HR34 would not be affected by this.

- Merg


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Our setup is all the DVRs are on coax (i.e. DECA) connections, including the HR34. I know DirecTV has said that you can use an HR34 to bridge DECA to standard Ethernet, but we had a wired CCK in place from before we installed the HR34. We have had no issues at all with playback between DVRs (we have the HR34, 2 HR24s and 2 HR21s, plus 2 H25s). Personally, I think asking the HR34 to act as the DECA to Ethernet bridge is asking for trouble. If it acts like the CCK, it is passing ALL the DECA traffic across to the Ethernet (relying on the upstream Ethernet switch to filter the traffic). IMHO, that's too much load on an Ethernet interface that is also being asked to deliver data streams to other receivers. If it is acting like a switch itself (i.e. filtering out MRV packets and only passing internet bound packets up to the switch) then it's additional and unneccesary load on the HR34's CPU. A CCK is an inexpensive way to off load the pure network tasks onto a purpose built device.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Diana C said:


> Our setup is all the DVRs are on coax (i.e. DECA) connections, including the HR34. I know DirecTV has said that you can use an HR34 to bridge DECA to standard Ethernet, but we had a wired CCK in place from before we installed the HR34. We have had no issues at all with playback between DVRs (we have the HR34, 2 HR24s and 2 HR21s, plus 2 H25s). Personally, I think asking the HR34 to act as the DECA to Ethernet bridge is asking for trouble. If it acts like the CCK, it is passing ALL the DECA traffic across to the Ethernet (relying on the upstream Ethernet switch to filter the traffic). IMHO, that's too much load on an Ethernet interface that is also being asked to deliver data streams to other receivers. If it is acting like a switch itself (i.e. filtering out MRV packets and only passing internet bound packets up to the switch) then it's additional and unneccesary load on the HR34's CPU. A CCK is an inexpensive way to off load the pure network tasks onto a purpose built device.


I've used the HR34 as by bridge since the day it was installed. I haven't had any issues with MRV playback and have not noticed any lag in the HR34. It responds just slower than my HR24.

Edit: I will admit that there have been a few times that when trying to play back shows from the HR34, I have gotten the Playback failed message, but a reset of the HR34 has resolved that issue. I don't believe that is related in any way to using the HR34 as a CCK.

- Merg


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm sure it works in many cases. But why do it when you don't have to? If you can plug an ethernet cable into your HR34 you obviously have ethernet and coax side by side. Why not install a CCK in that case? It certainly is cheap enough, both to acquire and operate.

Personally, I don't see any difference at all in performance between the HR34 and our HR24s.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Diana C said:


> If it is acting like a switch itself (i.e. filtering out MRV packets and only passing internet bound packets up to the switch) then it's additional and unneccesary load on the HR34's CPU. A CCK is an inexpensive way to off load the pure network tasks onto a purpose built device.


Damn. I'm about to upgrade to a Genie (currently running unsupported MRV) and saw no need to add an additional component, requiring an electrical outlet (which are currently at a premium behind all of my TV's) if the Genie made that component redundant.

I think that you just made a compelling reason for using a CCK, regardless of the scarcity of open outlets.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a WCCk before adding my HR34 as the bridge and removed it when I was able to connect ethernet to the 34 and be the bridge to the DECA cloud. It works.

Just a firm believer to remove devices when available.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Diana C;3179879 said:


> I'm sure it works in many cases. But why do it when you don't have to? If you can plug an ethernet cable into your HR34 you obviously have ethernet and coax side by side. Why not install a CCK in that case? It certainly is cheap enough, both to acquire and operate.
> 
> Personally, I don't see any difference at all in performance between the HR34 and our HR24s.


As mentioned, I don't want another device using up an outlet if I don't need it. Also, my CCK was just a white DECA so I would need to have another coax run to where the HR34 is or add in a splitter, which I would rather not do.

- Merg


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

I changed the setup behind the hr34 so that the incoming coax goes to a splitter, then the PI on the power passing port and the Ht 34 on the other port, and so far so good. I'll post back if I see the problem again. Thanks for the help! Still have the Ethernet directly into the HR 34 with no deca adapter, for now.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

All was good for 2 days. Then this morning I am browsing the guide, not using MRV when I get two messages that my receivers have dropped off the network. I checked whole home status a minute later, and they are still there.

I then ran a system test, and got the following weird message:

Home network interference problem. Test failed.

The [ VIERA GT50] receiver has a reduced network performance. If you are having a problem viewing recordings from this receiver, please call customer service and report the diagnostic code displayed above.

Diagnostic code 48-254

Weird! The viera is my TV, not a receiver. And it is connected wirelessly, not even on the same wired connection as my hr34.

Thoughts? Is the tv presence of the network somehow causing a problem with the directv deca network?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

garywitt said:


> All was good for 2 days. Then this morning I am browsing the guide, not using MRV when I get two messages that my receivers have dropped off the network. I checked whole home status a minute later, and they are still there.
> 
> I then ran a system test, and got the following weird message:
> 
> ...


This TV is somehow part of the DECA network, or you wouldn't get this error.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

It is only connected in that it has a wireless connection to the same router that is connected directly by Ethernet cat5e to the HR34.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

garywitt said:


> It is only connected in that it has a wireless connection to the same router that is connected directly by Ethernet cat5e to the HR34.


Try rebooting the HR34 and check again for the error message;

It seems the HR34 is not bridging properly to maintain the correct logical separation of the DECA cloud from the rest of your home network, thus allowing the TV set to be sensed as a DIRECTV receiver client within the DECA cloud.

If this does not work I'd suggest the traditional 2x1 splitter and separate CCK behind the HR34.

I really like the internal DECA bridge capability of the HR34, but there have been some rare reports of problems with it leading to strange behavior at times.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

garywitt said:


> It is only connected in that it has a wireless connection to the same router that is connected directly by Ethernet cat5e to the HR34.


This is very confusing, because the error comes from the coax networking and another DECA node reporting its name and low PHY mesh rate.
A receiver that doesn't have an internal DECA, and needs an external DECA can't give this error code. All external DECAs will only report their MAC address in place of the name of the location.

I can only guess that part of the "A Home Network Linking the Entire House
DLNA" feature of this TV is somehow interacting with the coax networking.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

I have not been able to duplicate the VIERA message...odd. I now have a new error message on my system test regarding receivers dropping off the network frequently. In my troubleshooting attempts, I have changed my tv from a wireless to a wired connection, I also removed the Ethernet from the HR34 and installed the DECA adapter on another coax line next to an Ethernet jack that was not being used. So far, so good, I've watched a 2hr show through multi room viewing and no problems yet.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Frustrating. The changes I described above, everything worked fine for 2 weeks. Now, I have frequent "receiver has dropped off the network" messages, about every 10 to 15 minutes, but then I am able to restart the program immediately. So it is only paused for about 5 seconds. But it happens every time, every recording that streams from another room.

Frustrating.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

garywitt said:


> Frustrating. The changes I described above, everything worked fine for 2 weeks. Now, I have frequent "receiver has dropped off the network" messages, about every 10 to 15 minutes, but then I am able to restart the program immediately. So it is only paused for about 5 seconds. But it happens every time, every recording that streams from another room.
> 
> Frustrating.


Can you set your Century Link modem/router to bridging mode and use another separate router? Even with static IPs set outside the DHCP range, if its a problematic gateway, it may still interfere like this at times.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Any recommendations? Thinking about the apple time capsule since I have an iMac and am in need for a a backup, external hd as well...


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Aaargh!!! I really need some expert advice here...

New software downloaded...067e. Tuesday 3/12 at 2:20 am. The next morning I woke up to find the hr34 completely erased. All recordings, all series links,all network settings gone. ????

I have also now been getting new freezing behavior, about once per day, especially when using the system info page.

Also, whole home was now completely not working. I could not see any other receivers, no other connections. The network indicator on the decas for my hr22 and hr21 were yellow. On the wired cck, the power and network lights were green but the c.link light was completely off. I called directv, who concluded there was a cabling problem and arranged a service call this Tuesday.

I thought perhaps it was because my settings had been deleted, I went back into advanced setup and put my static ip addresses back in. No luck. I thought my wired deca bb adapter was toast, so I connected an Ethernet line back directly into the hr34 and took the deca adapter out of the equation. I instantly connected to the Internet, no problem, but still could not connect to the other receivers. Reran a system test....and....

Home network distribution problem.
The [ ] [router-001bb13e6c97] [router-b4f2e885fb17] [denon avr-1913] receivers have poor network connection. Etc.

Code 47-182

So confused. I don't even know what the routers refer to, and the denon is my av receiver. I had this problem earlier, see above, where it named my tv as well. It seems to think everything in my house is part of the deca network, which is causing problems.

What do I do? Interestingly, whole home seems to work on my hr21 and hr22, at least I can see the other two receivers. But no luck with the hr34....


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

If this helps with troubleshooting...


After running the system test and getting that message...whole home dvr started working from the hr34. I then restarted my router and all receivers, and it stopped working again. Whole home status said no receivers connected. Then I ran the system test again, got the same message as above, and whole home started working again. Running the system test seems to reliably fix it, although temporarily...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm not going to go back through this thread, but remove the router connection, reset all receiver network settings to default and then reboot each.
This "closes the loop" to what DirecTV has and see what it does. You don't need internet at this moment.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok I did this. But to make sure I understand, I have no Ethernet or deca broadband adapter anywhere. So I have coax directly into the hr34, coax into a deca adapter and then into my hr21, and same for the hr22. 

With this setup, hr34 in whole home status shows no devices connected. System test states error that the receiver is configured for a network, but no network is connected. The ip range is now in the 169 range instead of 192. 

My hr 22 , on the other hand, shows both of the other receivers in whole home status. System test here says that the receiver is configured to work with a home Internet but is unable to access the Internet, unsurprisingly. Also get an error about not being connected to either Internet or a phone line, and being unable to order Ppv.

Hr21 also shows both other receivers in whole home status. System test shows same as above. 

Hr34 needs to be configured differently somehow ?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You're on the right track.
All the receivers should show they're using the 169.xxx IP.
Without a router they may take some time to poll the network and find the other DVRs, so give it over night and see what they show. If they haven't found each other, then try a reboot on the 34.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought things were all good this morning as all 3 receivers could see each other. However, I played a MRV program on my hr34, streaming from the hr22, and about 15 minutes in program stopped and got the same error message, master br hd dvr has dropped off the network.

This is with no router or Internet connected...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

garywitt said:


> I thought things were all good this morning as all 3 receivers could see each other. However, I played a MRV program on my hr34, streaming from the hr22, and about 15 minutes in program stopped and got the same error message, master br hd dvr has dropped off the network.
> 
> This is with no router or Internet connected...


OK, so what do the lights on the HR22 DECA look like? Are all of them green?


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

The HR22 deca shows green power light, green ntwk light although occasionally blinking, and the c.link light is off. The HR21 deca is different, is black instead of white and is oval instead of rectangular, on this deca the power is green, network is orange and there is no c.link light.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

garywitt said:


> The HR22 deca shows green power light, green ntwk light although occasionally blinking, and the c.link light is off. The HR21 deca is different, is black instead of white and is oval instead of rectangular, on this deca the power is green, network is orange and there is no c.link light.


The clink being "off" isn't a good thing.
The next thing I'd try is swapping the two DECAs.
clink & network have been combined on the black DECA.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Decas are swapped...lights are the same


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

garywitt said:


> Decas are swapped...lights are the same


Please explain "the same".
If the clink light is out on the DECA after it's been swapped to the other receiver, "more than likely" this DECA is defective.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes the older deca, now on the hr21, still has power and network on, clink off

The new deca, now on the hr22 still has a green power light and an orange network light


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

garywitt said:


> Yes the older deca, now on the hr21, still has power and network on, clink off
> 
> The new deca, now on the hr22 still has a green power light and an orange network light


Orange network light isn't good either.
you may have a cabling problem.

Time to move to the Genie and run a coax networking test from it.

On the front panel, press both the guide and right arrow at the same time. It may take a few tries before you see the screen/menu with "coax" on the left.
Once you get to this, select coax and it will test the loss to all the other DECAs.
The next test is Phy Mesh.

Post the results of these two.

the screens look like this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2934399&postcount=19


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

That info I posted earlier, I think it was post #4, Ethernet was still connected at that time


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

garywitt said:


> That info I posted earlier, I think it was post #4, Ethernet was still connected at that time


If that's still the same, then "you don't have a problem". :lol:

You have a new DECA that is green at one location, but orange at another.

You have an older DECA that doesn't light the clink light.

The one that doesn't light can "just be bad", but the one that changes colors is showing "correctly".

:shrug:


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, thanks for the input. I have a service call scheduled for Tuesday - any thoughts on things I should ensure the tech is checking?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

garywitt said:


> Well, thanks for the input. I have a service call scheduled for Tuesday - any thoughts on things I should ensure the tech is checking?


Right now its a bit of a crap shoot, since there are conflicting results.

Something you might look at is with the DECAs swapped, and still no internet connection, are you still having problems with the HR22 MRV?


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

I reran the diagnostics...


Node 0 -33
Node 1 -32
Node 2 -23
Node 3 n/a

Phy rate mesh
Node 0. 248 249 248 249
Node 1 246 243 244 245
Node 2 250 250 247 250
Node 3 249 249 246 245

Not sure why diagnostics shows nodes 0 thru 3 now instead of 0 thru 2 like before.

On an unrelated note, watched an hour program on the hr34 streaming from the hr22 tonight with no problems after switching decas...


And, despite no changes whatsoever both decas now have all lights lit and green. For now, anyway.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

garywitt said:


> I reran the diagnostics...
> 
> Node 0 -33
> Node 1 -32
> ...


You currently have four DECAs, where before only three were reporting.

The loss & Mesh look good.
Green lights are good too.
Keep an eye on things and check the lights should something cause problems again.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Directv tech just left. Things look good, at least for now. He identified a signal problem with the LNB, leading to even transponders having 50% strength and replaced it, I don't think that was related to my MRV issues but good anyway. Apparently the first installation did not use the approved 3gb coax connectors so he replaced all those. Still had difficulty getting a good clink light on the decas so he replaced the swm16 unit and 4 way splitter I have outside, immediately everything worked. It does seem that the swm and/or splitter may have been the problem.

Fingers crossed, so far, so good...

Also, on the phy and mesh tests I now have 5 locations consistently reporting...I traced the MACs and it is indeed the HR34, the decas for the 21 and 22, the c31, and the deca bb adapter. I'm not sure which ones were not showing before but now all 5 are there each time I test.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Seems "unlikely" it was the SWiM-16, and maybe it was the splitter, but either way it sounds like things are working more like they should now.
After things settle down, you can go back to the router connection and see if things keep working.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the help! And things are connected now including the router...if I continue to get drops I will disconnect the router again and see how things go.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

garywitt said:


> Thanks for all the help! And things are connected now including the router...if I continue to get drops I will disconnect the router again and see how things go.


It might be of some interest to check the Genie DECA losses and compare them to the earlier test.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Here ya go...


Node 0. N/a
Node 1 -23. C31
Node 2 -34. Deca BB adapter
Node 3 -32 hr21
Node 4 -32 hr22

Nodes
0 246 248 250 253 253
1 252 250 252 252 253
2 253 244 244 253 253
3 251 246 252 245 253
4 252 244 252 253 243

Thoughts?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

garywitt said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> Thoughts?


:shrug:
There doesn't look to be any change, which makes it hard to believe the change of hardware actually did anything.


----------

